
WebKit Shutting Down (April Fools 2007) - btrask
https://webkit.org/blog/100/webkit-shutting-down/
======
AnonHP
What a landscape change a decade brings!

The WebKit based Safari still reigns supreme in keeping mobile experience
(user privacy, tracking) and standards at a level (to the consternation of
many people).

The WebKit based Safari on Mac is the best battery efficient browser you can
get (if you include only graphical browsers).

Gecko is around (sadly) as a smaller player, but it’s still meaningful and
serves the public good.

Trident is gone and its publisher replaced it with a fork of WebKit (the Blink
engine, which the Chromium project uses).

